
Show HN: A site that shows you how much your stock could be worth - equifi
https://equifi.io/
======
equifi
Hey HN! I have been working on a calculator tool that aims to clearly show you
how much your equity is worth (including information like taxes on exercising
and selling, which recruiters typically do not focus on) and show how you can
optimize your profit.

Currently, the main way the tool shows you how to optimize your profit is to
show how much money you can make from exercising early. We also help you
exercise the options with no personal recourse to you if the company goes
under (we take a % of the profit during liquidation).

This is a problem I have faced with my equity and my hope is that a tool like
this can help others from making similar mistakes with their equity.

Check out the product at [https://equifi.io/](https://equifi.io/) and please
let me know if you have any feedback/questions!

